# New Tank Setup - Help with fish please!!



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just bought a 75 gallon bow front aquarium with factory drilled rain, over flow, over flow pipe, filter, and built in return pipe. I'm looking to put cichlids in the aquarium, but I'm not sure how many of which kind is okay to have together in the tank. I went through Dave's Rare Aquarium listing and picked the fishes I liked. Can you please tell me if I could have all these in the same tank, how many of each are allowed, what ratio, etc.? Any help/guidance would be appreciated!

Ancistrus sp Bristlenose Albino http://www.davesfish.com/images/Ancistrus sp Bristlenose Albino.jpg
Hemiancistrus sp Blue Phantom http://www.davesfish.com/images/Hemiancistrus sp Blue Phantom L128.jpg
Neritina reclivata Olive Nerite http://www.davesfish.com/images/Neritina reclivata Olive Nerite.jpg
Labidochromis caeruleus Lion's Cove http://www.davesfish.com/images/Labidochromis caeruleus Lion's Cove.jpg
Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga http://www.davesfish.com/images/Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga.jpg
Xystichromis phytophagus http://www.davesfish.com/images/Xystichromis phytophagus.jpg
Cynotilapia afra Cobwe http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotilapia afra Cobwe.jpg
Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef.jpg
Herichthys cf cyanoguttatus Santa Tecla http://www.davesfish.com/images/Herichthys cf cyanoguttatus Santa Tecla.jpg
Iodotropheus sprengerae http://www.davesfish.com/images/Iodotropheus sprengerae.JPG
Julidochromis marlieri Magara http://www.davesfish.com/images/Julidochromis marlieri Magara.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are you looking for? Some breeding groups of fish, or just singles?

Labidochromis caeruleus Lion's Cove 
Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga 
Xystichromis phytophagus 
Cynotilapia afra Cobwe or Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef 
Iodotropheus sprengerae

These fish are fairly compatible as far as cichlids are concerned, though if you are going for breeding groups, I would go with four types. If you are going with juveniles, I would purchase 8 of each, and keep just one male of each type once mature.

The marlieri and Texas aren't particularly compatible, and the Nerite snails likely to get eaten.

Plecos are often hit and miss, but people do seem to find the most success with bristlenose types.


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess I'm going for more of a "show" tank. I'm really only interested in the males due to their beautiful color. Would it be okay to have 5 males of each of the types you listed?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you want to do an all male tank, it is best to have only one of each species. Most cichlids are very territorial and aggressive within species or to other species that are similar in appearance.


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

So, if I'm understanding correctly: It would be okay to have 30 juvenile males and the 2 plecos I listed previously? Would I be able to keep all of them when they grew up?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

An all male tank is a balancing act. You will usually end up getting enough juveniles that your chances of having all females are slim, and then you will rehome them as you recognize females, and as males become a problem. Usually that means you'll wind up with only one male of each. In a 75 gallon, you probably can't have 30 adult males, because I doubt there are 30 species where males are both small enough and dissimilar enough to live in relative peace. Someone who does all male setups (or has in the past) will have to chime in to tell you around how many you'd want to end up with in the end ... but I would guess 12ish?

As for the plecos, the bristlenose would like be okay. However, if you really want the albino, I would recommend you stick with light substrate/light rocks for your rockwork. I have found that my albino bristlenose in my darkcolor setup Mbuna tank gets picked on more than her naturally colored companion. As for the Blue Phantom, I wouldn't. I would just stick with bristlenoses. They stay smaller than most plecos. They also adapt well to the water hardness/pH that Cichlids prefer.


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

How many juvenile males could I start with? I really liked the two plecos I listed because they looked different than most others. I'm going with a dark substrate/dark rocks, so the albino wouldn't work and you mentioned not to go with the blue phantom. Do you suggest any other plecos that look neat? Should I go with 1 or 2?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

The albino MIGHT work. My suggestion that you go with a lighter decoration scheme is based purely on my own experience, and is anecdotal. I just feel that with plecos in a tank of Mbuna, you don't want them to stand out too much because the Mbuna are more likely to pick on them if they're clearly visible or have fancy fins.  I love my bristlenoses, I have two in every tank except my 3.5g.


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

I appreciate you sharing your experience. I surely don't want to put the albino bristlenose pleco at risk. Does anyone else have any plecos species, other than bristlenose, that look neat and would possibly have a higher chance of working in a dark rock/substrate? Also, how many juvenile males can I start with in an all male malawi 75g tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even bristlenose have a hard time surviving with mbuna (initially, my success ratio is 60% survive). I would not do any other kind of pleco with them. Go synodontis if you want really good odds for survival.

You could always build the tank around the plecos and do New World.

In a 75G I found that a dozen males is about right when stocking peaceful haps and peacocks that mature at or under 6". I would not go higher than that with mbuna.

I'd probably get 3 of each and make sure you have a place to rehome the extras (plus a tank for temporary holding).


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

Are all species in the Lake Malawi section compatible? Also, I want to have fresh plants in the tank. Any suggestions for which live plants will be okay with cichlids from Lake Malawi?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Not all species of fish are compatible. In general, the rock dwelling "mbuna" are often too aggressive for the open water "haps". Also, two similar fish often see each other as competition. 
Java fern and Anubias are some of your best bets for plants. Those cichlids that don't outright eat plants, often uproot them. They don't seem to like to eat these, and they don't need to be planted. 
I've found breeding groups to be much easier to live with, how about some species where both sexes are colorful, like the M. sp. msobo you listed?


----------



## loudmara (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the plant advice! It seems that only few females are very colorful, so I think I'm going to go with an all-male tank. I just need to revisit my fish list since the plan has changed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For all-male, read the article in the library. You will see that you want one of each species with no look-alikes. So any two blue-barred fish would not be compatible because they would look alike. Enjoy the planning!


----------



## Regretnothing (Aug 12, 2012)

as far as the freshwater plants i would like they suggested above go for anubias java fern or swords. they are all very hardy. and to prevent the uprooting u can buy a few 1 dollar bags of river rocks and place them at the base of the plant. this wil give ur plants a nice look as well as keep the root system protected, they will not be uprooted unless ur fish are extremely dedicated.  works wonders in my tank!


----------

